# Goodbye Dalton...



## fuzz16 (Jun 13, 2009)

I'm crying more than I thought I would. I'm hurting more than I thought it would. I have lost rabbits before, but for some reason Dalton's death hit me hard. 

Dalton was always really anti-social with people. He hated being petted or held by anyone, except my daughter.  She could go up to him and pull his ears and fur and he'd lay there for awhile until she got to rough then he'd get up and move to another corner of the room.

He loved the closet. Lol. He never left it unless it was to come out to find me to tell me he was out of food or water. That was always cute, how he'd come running out of my room down the hallway and jump onto the couch whether I was even sitting down or not. Then he'd run back to my room and if I didn't follow he would sometimes poke his head around the corner until he saw me and lay down or go back to the closet to sulk. Lol...

Like I said before, he was anti-social, but every now and then he'd come out of the closet, tickle my face with his whiskers and lay plop down at the end of the bed. It was comforting having him around all the time, don't know why. He never let me pet him. And he would bite me if I didng give him cheerios when I was laying down next to him. He was a butthead...

Oh, and the best thing about him was how well he got along with everyone and everything. All he did was sleep and eat. lol. He loved being around Sara and Ess, tolerated the boys and cuddled with them, too. He even let the 6week old kitten we saved tackle him and abuse him, he would just lay there and take it. 

I had Dalton for more than a year...I still remember the woman who gave him to me crying as I just held him and he started licking my arm. She was in tears, embaressed as well of it, and told me how after those 10 minutes I held him I had held and petted him longer than she had let him in the six months she had had him. 

So...Love you, Dalton. You'll be remembered forever...


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 13, 2009)

Me after bringing Dalton home the first night. 10.12.08














Meeting Sara and Ess.  It was a fun day for him, he binkied a lot that day.





















He was always by Sara and Ess, Ess more. They were the closest.









The day Dalton scared me...I thought he was dead. He always slept hard.





Field trip to visit my work at the pet store  we got treats






































Cuddling the boys, they were not even 3 months here. Their already so big lol.









Looks like he smelt something gross





Playing with Charlee. They had fun, he ran circles around her till she gave up lol


----------



## pla725 (Jun 13, 2009)

Sorry for your loss. It's funny how they impact our lives just the least little bit.Dalton loved you in his own little way.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 13, 2009)

Oh I'm so sorry for your loss.

Dalton was one "Big Beautiful Bunny".

Binky Free at the Rainbow Bridge :rainbow:Sweet Dalton.

Susan :bunnyangel2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 13, 2009)

:cry2So sorry.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 13, 2009)

I'm terribly sorry. He was gorgeous and such a special boy. It's so hard when they leave us... I love the last picture you posted though, it looks like Dalton and Charlee are playing hide and seek and Dalton is waiting to be found. Very sweet and a good memory for sure!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 13, 2009)

we're so sorry for you loss. Looked like he had a great time with everyone. Not all bunnies are lap rabbits. Binky free Dalton:rip:


----------



## DeniseJP (Jun 13, 2009)

Your photos are a wonderful celebration of his life with you and your family.

Binky free, Dalton...:hug::bunnyangel:

Denise


----------



## anneq (Jun 13, 2009)

Oh he was a gorgeous bun for sure - he looks so much like my Thumper - I'm so sorry for your loss.
You gave a good life and lots of love, and that is what counts most.


----------



## kirbyultra (Jun 14, 2009)

Sorry to hear this. Dalton sounds like such a loved bun. Binky free, buddy.


----------



## Numbat (Jun 14, 2009)

So very sorry :tears2:

Dalton touched your heart in his own special way.
Binky Free at the bridge gorgeous boy ink iris:


----------



## cheryl (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss...


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 14, 2009)

Laqst night me and my roomies held a goodbye drink for Dalton, we shared stories and then we went to the lake and threw a flower into the water. He'll be missed greatly...

Sadly, his death led to a lot more sadness than just him. The dog I had come to love, Maddy, who I was dog-sitting and maybe keeping, will not be staying with me any longer. She cannot go back to her home so I am now looking for a new home for her. In the meantime I worry about my other bunnys and have to keep them caged, and have to keep a close eye on Martini so Maddy doesnt kill her as welll.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jun 14, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. ray:



:angelandbunny:Binky Free Dalton. :rose: April


----------



## peppa and georgie (Jun 14, 2009)

oh god this story is so sad, i only found you on here today and was thinking how cute all your bunnies are xx


----------



## tonyshuman (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm so sorry. He sounds like a very special bunny, and he was very handsome. I am glad you got to give him a good home and a year of happiness. Binky free, Dalton.


----------



## Camarie (Jun 15, 2009)

Sorry for your loss he was such a adorable bunny!


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 15, 2009)

thanks for all the responses. Its been quiet and my room, and mianly closet, seems a lot more lonely. no one comes running out anymore for food and i kinda miss the nipping when i was in his way. 

my dad called me at lunch and told me to come over when i get a chance tonight...wanted to show me some stuff and send me home with the cage he got for my bunnies...kinda worried now...but excited. i really hope he didnt get me another bun, i told him i cant replace Dalton, and he said he knows...but he said my closet might get lonely. and he HATES the pets i have and how many. i dont get it...guess ill know later.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 16, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss, what a handsome guy. The fact he wanted to be near you, showed that he loved you. 

Binky free big guy!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jun 22, 2009)

Dalton was one fab bunny babysitter  Thank you so much for sharing him with all of us... He was a very handsome rabbit 

urplepansy::rose:urplepansy:
Rest Softly, Dalton

Autumn


----------



## myheart (Jun 22, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Dalton. He sounds like he was an awesome guy to have around. So many antics and a great baby/bunny-sitter. Dalton probably just wanted you to think he was a big tough guy, but was really a big marshmellow inside.

Thank you for sharing such great pics of him. I hope you are able to treasure all of the great memories you have of him. It is amazing how we get used to certain annoying behaviors, but miss them so much when they are gone.

Hope you are able to heal from Dalton's loss.

Binky Free at the Bridge, Dalton. :rainbow::bunnyangel::rainbow:

myheart


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 22, 2009)

i appreciate the kind words for Dalton. i know he would do...

was reading a book and found a couple pages in the middle of the book completely eaten  another dalton present. 

and he loved charlee very much and the kitten martini, the only ones he would tolerate. it still hurts to think about him but i hope hes happy now wherever he is..maybe with lots and lots of cheerios popscicles


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Jul 7, 2009)

Rest in peace Dalton.
Binky free with the other bridge buns.
Watch over mom.


x


----------

